# Cost of Gas Anesthesia for dental work



## wahoowad (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a cat that needs a tooth extracted (pre-molar). One vet estimated the charges at $550, another at $900. The higher one is my usual vet but due to availability of appointments for another concern I had a second vet also look at the tooth and give me a quote.

One thing I noticed was one vet listed Gas Anesthesia and said that would run $269.04 to $336.30. I have never seen the prices for this work but that just seems like a lot of money. Can anybody confirm that is within normal cost?

It isn't clear to me if the cheaper vet (who I feel very confident in) will use gas or just an injectable since I don't have their quote with me at the moment. But I will check it.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy just had 2 teeth pulled a couple weeks ago, and the total bill was $480. They also had to do bloodwork and an exam the week before to make sure he was safe for the anesthetic, which was about another $150. They extracted the teeth without taking the root, so I don't know if that contributed to a lower bill. At any rate, that seemed reasonable. 

I don't know what the cost for anesthesia was, but it was never an option on which one to use . . . nor would I have even wanted to have input on it, since they obviously are used to using a certain one and consider it the safest one to use, according to their web site.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

wahoowad said:


> I have a cat that needs a tooth extracted (pre-molar). One vet estimated the charges at $550, another at $900. The higher one is my usual vet but due to availability of appointments for another concern I had a second vet also look at the tooth and give me a quote.


Oo when Sherbert went in for a dental. my vet charged me $80. they were looking to see if maybe he had a infection in a root or something.. that was giving him Sinus issues.. turns out he had perfect teeth.. so they just polished them because he was already out.

But then he didn't have an extraction either.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not sure how it works with pets, but they do have people that all they do is administer anesthesia. They calculate body weight and assess other health factors as well as bear the risk (they are insured for any damages) in case the unthinkable happens as a result of the anesthesia. Perhaps for the injectable, the Vet himself can do it and with the gas an actual anesthesiologist needs to do it. I would just ask what the difference is and see why the price is higher.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

This is from an animal hospital in NE (just as a reference point):

Dental Prophylaxis
With Extractions
$290 - $1500
This includes a full ultrasonic dental scaling and polishing of healthy teeth under anesthesia. This also includes extractions of diseased teeth, gas anesthesia, pre and post medications including pain medications, IV fluids during surgery, overnight stay, and pain medications to go home. This may include advanced monitoring during the surgery. This is only performed by a veterinarian. The base cost is about $200 for the cleaning and initial anesthesia, $40-$150 for the IV fluids and additional monitoring, and about $80-$150 per tooth extracted, based on difficulty and time of extraction.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

It is a lot of money, but no more than normal. The price they give is very likely including the anesthesiologist fees to put the cat under safely and monitor it throughout the procedure. When I got an estimate for the bill "dental cleaning" was listed at 480-520 ... when we ask why it was so much, they explained that cost was not so much for the cleaning as it was for the anesthesiologist. The cost around here is upwards of 1,000 dollars once blood work and x-rays are done, so if you found a place able to do everything for 500 that's great!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What type of anesthesia are they using? If it's Sevofluorane, then that is about right. Its the best, newest, safest on the market, and thus, its like liquid gold and very expensive. Extractions can also be lengthy procedures thus more anesthetic used. Inhaled anesthetic really needs to be used during a dental because the airway needs to be fully protected to prevent aspiration during the cleaning. Gas anesthesia is safer and easier on the cats system.


----------

